# Wild Thyme Cafe - Braunton



## Wildthymecoffee (Dec 31, 2017)

Chilled out coffee hangout in surfy Braunton

There's a definite fusion of surfer serenity and coffee nerdiness to be found at Wild Thyme Cafe. With internationally inspired dishes and chai teas served alongside speciality coffee, this family of travel lovers has certainly put its own stamp on Braunton's busy little shopping hub.

The North Devon coffee shop is serious about serving up a good cup of coffee, sending all of its baristas for training with the chaps at Clifton Coffee and ensuring ultimate freshness by grinding to order. This friendly cafe has an eclectic clientele, offering something for everyone.

Try a homemade smoothie or a green juice, and there's also a fab breakfast and lunch menu available. The venue is licensed and hosts a variety of themed evenings with live music and great food, enjoyed by locals and holidaymakers alike. You can also book Wild Thyme's event catering service - which includes unbeatable hog roasts.


----------

